# Two unaired Eli Stone episodes are available via torrent/newsgroups



## ewolfr (Feb 12, 2001)

A network over in the UK has been airing the final few Eli Stone episodes that have so far not been shown in the US. There have been two on so far and both HD and standard def versions are available via torrent and newsgroups.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

The two unaired eps, that would be #10 and #11?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

I didn't know if it was allowed or not to mention that on here. But hey, I've watched them. Still a great show! Hope it gives us some closure! Too bad ABC apparently can't seem to get them back on the air!


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

busyba said:


> The two unaired eps, that would be #10 and #11?


Those would be the numbers to look for.

The episode titles are:


Spoiler



2x10 - Sonoma
2x11 - Mortal Kombat


----------



## ewolfr (Feb 12, 2001)

The file name that I found for this week was eli.stone.s02e11.hdtv-bia, I already watched and deleted the one from last week. This is for the standard def version. There are also hd rips that are about 1.2GB that are out as well.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Does anyone know if the captioning info survives torrent?


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

If it's in the original file, yes it survives. The torrent is just an exact copy of the file uploaded.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

astrohip said:


> Does anyone know if the captioning info survives torrent?





Peter000 said:


> If it's in the original file, yes it survives. The torrent is just an exact copy of the file uploaded.


In my experience it usually doesn't. I've tried enabling it on torrents, but it's never worked for me. Maybe I'm not getting the original, Peter. Hulu DOES include captioning.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Then the original file that's torrented (that's what I mean by original file, not the orignal file that Hulu has) doesn't have the captioning. The captioning is lost when capturing from Hulu (or where ever the file is from). The file isn't changed at all in the torrent process, as far as I'm aware.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Peter000 said:


> Then the original file that's torrented (that's what I mean by original file, not the orignal file that Hulu has) doesn't have the captioning. The captioning is lost when capturing from Hulu (or where ever the file is from). The file isn't changed at all in the torrent process, as far as I'm aware.


I think the torrents are generally just video files made from DVR recordings, but they only include the video and audio streams, and not the extra information like the CC. I've never once had CC work on a torrent that I've transferred to my TV to watch.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> I think the torrents are generally just video files made from DVR recordings, but they only include the video and audio streams, and not the extra information like the CC. I've never once had CC work on a torrent that I've transferred to my TV to watch.


Ditto (what I said in my earlier post)


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Did these two episodes air on SciFi? I downloaded the HD versions and they have the SciFi HD bug on them in the upper right, throughout the whole episode. Kind of irritating.


----------



## ewolfr (Feb 12, 2001)

http://www.scifi.co.uk/movies-and-shows/2008/08/eli-stone.php

Looks like there is a SciFi channel in the UK, dont know if that is where these eps came from but it sure seems like a good candidate.


----------



## taronga (Nov 16, 2006)

Yeah, they're from the UK Sci-Fi channel. 

Unfortunately, captioning never survives transcoding. While it is possible to rip captions/subtitles from the original file, the scene never bothers with that (except with DVDRips sometimes).


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Do these eps wrap anything up?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Do these eps wrap anything up?


No.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

There are EPs 02x13 and 02x13. Are they going to be shown on SciFi UK?


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Any unreleased Pushing Daisies?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Kamakzie said:


> Any unreleased Pushing Daisies?


What does that have to do with Eli Stone?


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> What does that have to do with Eli Stone?


Nothing, but both shows were on ABC and I didn't want to start another thread.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Kamakzie said:


> Nothing, but both shows were on ABC and I didn't want to start another thread.


Yer fergivn'...


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

I think if I ran the world, I'd offer this rule: Any show may not be taken off the air with any unaired episodes, and the last episode needs to offer satisfactory closure. When did M*A*S*H end? I still remember the title "good-bye, farewell, and amen" (26 years ago?) 
That's how to end a series, my friends.

(of course I say this tongue in cheek, unfortunately, I know, I ask the impossible)


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Stone on Saturday, June 20, through Saturday, July 11, at 10:00 p.m

http://www.thrfeed.com/2009/04/abc-announces-summer-schedule.html


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

JoeTaxpayer said:


> I think if I ran the world, I'd offer this rule: Any show may not be taken off the air with any unaired episodes, and the last episode needs to offer satisfactory closure. When did M*A*S*H end? I still remember the title "good-bye, farewell, and amen" (26 years ago?)
> That's how to end a series, my friends.
> 
> (of course I say this tongue in cheek, unfortunately, I know, I ask the impossible)


And MASH got to stay on the air because of good ratings. IIRC, the MASH finale was the top rated ad-supported program of all time in the US (if you go by share of total TVs tuned in, it was something like 80%).


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

All four unaired episodes (10-13) are available now through BT, for those that are interested.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> All four unaired episodes (10-13) are available now through BT, for those that are interested.


...and willing to break the law.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

mattack said:


> ...and willing to break the law.


Use uTorrent.
Enable forced encryption.
Disallow incoming legacy requests.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Jesda said:


> Use uTorrent.
> Enable forced encryption.
> Disallow incoming legacy requests.


what do those steps do?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Jesda said:


> Use uTorrent.
> Enable forced encryption.
> Disallow incoming legacy requests.


That doesn't make copyright infringement go away.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

mattack said:


> That doesn't make copyright infringement go away.


Any suggestions on how to make self-righteous whiners go away?


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

busyba said:


> Any suggestions on how to make self-righteous whiners go away?


Pepper spray.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

interesting, noticed a few people couldnt d/l from me when turned off the legacy thing..what does that mean anyway?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Jesda said:


> Pepper spray.


...in your eyes...Happy Easter.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> ...in your eyes...Happy Easter.


----------

